# Broken Axle Shaft



## thull97 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Broken Axle Shaft.... more pictures*

Can someone please explain to me what happened here? I was shifting to 3rd at about 2 grand around 22-25mph. 

the car has 98k on it... i bought it sept 08 with 80k. 

the bolts are the pieces i found where it broke a block from my house


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

thull97 said:


> Can someone please explain to me what happened here? I was shifting to 3rd at about 2 grand around 22-25mph


*Are you sure?.... If so did you buy it used?*


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Hard to tell, looks like your bolts backed out. They don't look like they broke off.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
I would check the other side to be sure they are tight. Replace the bolts and use some blue lock tight.


----------

